# Brasstown Bald Stage info



## nmbevo (Dec 27, 2004)

I am making my 4th consecutive trip to watch the Tour de Georgia this year. In years past I have been unable to take in the climb up Brasstown Bald. I have been at Wolfpen Gap and Hogpen Gap but never Brasstown. This year that is going to change. My one non-negotiable this year is watching somewhere on Brasstown.

That leads me to my question(s): What time do I need to get there? I am not trying to drive up, but plan on parking at the bottom and either hiking up or taking the shuttle. What time does the shuttle run? Does it take you all the way up or can you get off at a midpoint? What are some good steep midway points? Basically I want to take in some good climbing action, but I do not have to be at or near the top.

Any suggestions/advice/help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Ride your bike there..early....


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

You won't be able to drive up unless you have a permit. Parking at the top is VERY limited, and the public CANNOT park at the top. I'd recommend looking at www.tourdegeoria.com/


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

I would recommend getting there 3-4 hours before the riders are expected at the finish. You can park on the road near the entrance to the mountain. There is a shuttle bus that cost $5.00 last year and will take you to the parking lot approximately 750 meters from the top/finish. You can walk or ride your bike to the parking lot also. There is a cutoff start time for trying to ride your bike up the mountain. They have had bike storage/check area in the parking lot where you can leave your bike and walk the remaining climb. The last part of the climb is so steep that shuttles and bike riders are not allowed. I think the best part of the climb is the last 750 meters. Look for a place in a turn that has the longest view back down the mountain. The riders are moving very slow on this part of the climb. I would walk down after the race has finished. It is an easy walk back down (3 miles?) and you don’t have to wait in a line for the bus/shuttle.


----------



## Sam Adams (Feb 23, 2006)

*Stage 6, Brasstown Bald Mountain*

The following info is from the Tour de GA web site:

2008 Tour de Georgia presented by AT&T
Special Instructions & Directions
Stage 6, Brasstown Bald Mountain
Due to the overwhelming response and very limited access and parking, the finish of
Stage 6 on top of Brasstown Bald Mountain will be a little trying. Depending on the route
you anticipate traveling to Brasstown Bald Mountain we need to alert you to a few details
to help maximize your day of enjoyment.
It is strongly suggested that you arrive on top of the mountain and taking advantage of the
wonderful Health & Wellness Expo and VIP hospitality no later than 12:30 pm. If you
arrive later you stand a high probability of getting caught in traffic or not being able to
find a place to park.
If traveling up GA 400 from Atlanta, head north to Dahlonega. From Dahlonega take
Hwy. 19 towards Blairsville. Following 19 will take you over Neels Gap and to Hwy.
180. Turn right on Hwy. 180 towards Brasstown Bald.
If you are planning to travel up I-75, I-575, and 515 from Atlanta, we suggest that you
turn right in Blairsville on route 19/129 South. Take 19/129 to Highway 180 where you
will take a left to get to the bottom of Brasstown Bald Mountain. Please note that the
section of Hwy. 180 and Hwy. 129 you will be driving on is part of the race course and
will be closed to vehicular traffic as the race approaches – please follow the timeline
listed above.
The access road from Highway 180 will be closed to the general public for the entire day.
Only public shuttles and properly credentialed vehicles will be allowed up the mountain.
Please show your VIP hang tag or Brasstown credential to the law enforcement personnel
at the bottom. The road will be closed an hour before the first cyclist arrives
(approximately 1:15 pm). Absolutely no vehicles will be allowed up the mountain
once the race is approaching. A shuttle for staff and VIPs will be available from the
parking area at the top of the access road for the last half mile to the hospitality. This
shuttle will run as late as 1:45 pm depending on the ETA of the race arrival and crowd
size.
No vehicles will be allowed to descend the mountain until all teams have reached the top
and made their decent. This will mean that once you are on the mountain, you should not
expect to leave before 3:30 pm. You should also anticipate that a huge number of
spectators will need to leave the roads at the base of the mountain, so your transit off will
be slow at best.
We strongly recommend that you carpool to this stage and plan to make a day of it.
Layered, warm clothing is a must. The altitude is 4,600 feet and it will be cool to cold on
the mountain. Also, keep in mind, there are no stores, so bring lots of film and other
essential items.
We tell you all of this not to dissuade you from coming, because this is going to be one of
the highlight days of the Tour. However, we want to set expectations and provide all the
information you need to maximize your enjoyment.
Sincerely,
Chuck Hodge
Technical Director
Medalist Sports


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

SO I went to Brasstown to see the stage, and was impressed with the steepness of this climb. I'm a mountain biker, from colorado, and this climb is humbleing. If you get a chance to go to the TOG, take a bike, and ride the Brasstown Bald, it's the best way to see how strong the top pro's really are. I found the course easy to access, and the Medalist folks put on a great show, I hope that the TOG continues, 'cause, I want to go back and ride all the great roads around Dahlonega. Thanks Georgia.


----------

